# Atlas Layout HO-23?



## RideRed (Sep 10, 2009)

*Atlas Layout HO-23 updated 9-14-2009*

First I would Like to say hi to everyone.

Now on to the question. I have the Atlas book #11 with the HO-23 layout in it and it also has a list of all the track pieces required to make it. I would really like to see in a 3d model before I decide to build it. I downloaded Atlas's drawing program Right Track and drew it but I could not get the track to change in elevation and had two spots that would not connect. I am thinking that is because I could not get the elevations to work. I them downloaded the Winrail demo and found out that I could not import the track layout I made in Right Track. I also found out that Winrail did not have the right track for me to redraw it with there program unless I buy the full version. Trainplayer is also nice but does not draw track they way I would like it to. 

So does anyone have a 3d model of this track I could see or run in train player?

I also have autocad so I could draw it in there 3d but it would take a long time and I would need to know the exact dimensions of the track pieces where could I find that info.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I went to the Atlas site. The number 10023 is 900 dollars worth of track in code 100 or 83. It is shown here
It's 5.5 by 8 ft. It is from book 11. You would think they would show completed layouts. It's ambitious the folded dogbone gets a lot of track in a small space.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

It is a nice layout. I tried youtube but no success. Did you try google?


----------



## RideRed (Sep 10, 2009)

I tried google and did not find anything. I had all the track when I was younger and did have it set up on the floor but did not have any of the bridge pieces to hold the track up so I never got to run it. Since then I believe all the track and stuff I had got thrown away (thanks to the parents). The wife showed some interest in wanting a mess with a train set maybe I will just have to buy everything again and build it. I was just hoping to find a 3d cad file of it so I could change the scenery and see what would look good.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't cut and paste right now but there are some great links on the All gauge model railroad page for all types of layouts and gauges. It is blackberry friendly so if you have a bb or iphone type of cell phone you can take it with you shopping and have the parts list right at your fingertips.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry it is the all gauge model railroading page


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.thortrains.net/


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks ron


----------



## RideRed (Sep 10, 2009)

ok a little update

I bought the winrail program and redrew the layout following the book layout but I can not get some of the pieces to connect to each other. I am guessing this is because I can not figure out how to get the track to rise and fall. Anyone know how to do this or would be able to do it for me if I send you the file. Here is a picture of it so far.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I have the same book. but I am doing layout # 16 in it. I have found alot of mistakes in it. like calling for a left turnout, in one spot, when I needed a right turnout for it. if I go by what they say, some of the pieces don't connect to each other. so I have found that I just have to figer it out for myself and fine a piece that will fill that spot in.

Ron


----------

